# Green Lipped Mussel - Any Experience?



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Folks & Gorgeous Goldies!

Just a quick post from me to ask if anyone has used / had any success with Green Lipped Mussel for general joint / back legs / arthritis issues? Arthur is knocking on a bit now and although he's still full of puppyish enthusiasm for walks, rolling in anything he can find and putting his front paws up to me in a cuddle, his legs aren't the best. He's on glucosamine, too. I've just started him on tablets giving him a dose of 1000mg a day. I've also bought some powder capsules which I can break apart and add to his food; they're 500mg apiece

Thank you in advance

Sarah


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I know there are glucosamine supplements that have the green lipped mussels in them but I have never heard of buying it by itself. So I am no help there. 

My passed on most recent golden has severe arthritis issues and he was on Cosequin DS plus MSM, salmon fish oil and Adequan injections.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Glycoflex III soft chews are good. They have glucosamine, perna (green-lipped muscle) and several other good ingredients in the single supplement. Ditto Synovi G3.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

My boy has chews everyday containing Green Lipid Mussel Powder, he has had them for a few years. I would like to think they have been beneficial, but of course age brings different issues some unfortunately can't be avoided. I hope your boy continues to do well!.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sorry, I entered my comment above before I finished my thought (fingers faster than brain). I haven't used the green lipped muscle (perna canaliculus) by itself, but I've used the supplements I mentioned above that contain it with good results. If you are using it alone, I would check with your vet for dosing information. Good luck with Arthur.


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you very much for your replies. 

Yes, I agree with you, Swishywagga, that old age does bring unavoidable issues and recently I've been very upset when I've noticed that Arthur isn't getting up with as much ease as before. But I know that there are things which can help and as long as he's happy and pain-free, I'm going to see how he fares on GLM. 

The product that I'm using is YuMove which contains glucosamine and other popular ingredients along with GLM.

Thanks also for your kind thoughts re Arthur; he's got a lot of love and happiness in him, so hopefully that will support him for a while yet


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's interesting somebody recently told me about YuMove. She has seen fabulous results in her Red Setter. She is delighted with it, hoping you see the same in Arthur!


----------



## Sarah79 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks, Swishywagga - that sounds like a great endorsement!


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Sarah,

If you are buying human glucosamine make sure its the vegetarian or hydrochloride (HCL), type it will state on the bottle. Glucosamine sulphate is not properly absorbed by dogs.


----------

